# Is fish4dogs a good quality food?



## yorkiemomma1978 (Mar 6, 2013)

My yorkies are currently on Acana grasslands,and although Bella does good on that brand,I *think* Milo has some issues on it.
He is sensitive to lots of different things and just recently,we noticed that the hair on his face and ears is thinning,so we want to switch his food to see if that fixes his hairloss issue.The Acana kibble is also very big for their little mouthes.

I have been looking for brands with no grain that are hypoallergenic and good for the coat,and fish4dogs came up in my search.
*Fish4Dogs Salmon Adult Mini* caught my eye.The size of the kibble looks nice and small and I like what I´ve read about it,but does anyone in here have experience with it?

Do dogs tend to like the taste? Mine are picky eaters,so I would really hate to buy it and then have them turn their nose up at it


----------



## tabulahrasa (Nov 4, 2012)

If you go on the website they do sample packs of all their foods, I can't remember how much they were but they were pretty good value.


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

alot of companies now have sample packs you have to pay for instead of sending out free ones. 

I heard F4D was good I'm trying my older dog on the weight control one. Fish is meant to be good for the brain and the coat in general.


----------



## LeeM018 (Aug 26, 2010)

It's a good quality food that I used to feed mine on, alongside Nature Diet. I stopped feeding it when they reduced the fish content by a not insignificant amount. While the boys still lapped it up, I expected better content quality for the price they charge. 

That's just my opinion, and it certainly doesn't change the fact that it is a lot better than anything you'd find in a supermarket and most things you'd find in your average PAH. 

Still think they make top quality treats (if a little expensive) and their salmon mousse is great for freezing in a Kong.


----------



## Bluewiemy (Jan 5, 2013)

I got loads of free samples by joining their puppy club which is free. It sends out adult samples along with the pack, it had their tiddler biscuits in, sea jerky, salmon mousse and 4 sample packs of food . Much better than paying even if you don't have a puppy. 

Also amazon sell fish4dogs via the company themselves and its much much cheaper.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

I used to feed mine it and believed it to be good quality food but, they then changed the recipe and added a hell of a lot of pea flour, my dog could not tolerate this and her skin problems returned. She now had wafcol salmon and potato


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

Bluewiemy said:


> I got loads of free samples by joining their puppy club which is free. It sends out adult samples along with the pack, it had their tiddler biscuits in, sea jerky, salmon mousse and 4 sample packs of food . Much better than paying even if you don't have a puppy.
> 
> Also amazon sell fish4dogs via the company themselves and its much much cheaper.


Where is it free? ..there's samples for £4 or a puppy pack for £11.20?

puppy pack


----------



## Bluewiemy (Jan 5, 2013)

I joined the puppy club and they were sent to me, I didn't pay anything. All they asked for was my email, name and address, it was like opening an account with them like one would with zooplus etc. I didn't go near any puppy packs etc, at the time I was just checking prices out before deciding on a food. If I find the link I will post it.


----------



## Bluewiemy (Jan 5, 2013)

Here it is Puppy Club, Healthy Puppy - Fish4Dogs


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi Yorkiemama, just noticed this thread... I've been feeding fish4dogs diets for years. Infact I dont feed anything other than fishy stuff as I have a dog with a red meat intolerance and its amazing how many white meat diets are coated in red meat fats! Kids say house always smells of fish, hence my member name although daughter set it all up for me, cheeky girl! I'm very happy with the fish4dogs diets and I do also feed the salmon oil along with their kibble diets so they have amazing coats. I tend to buy through their website as I'm too busy to shop around each time and they do have some good offers on from time to time but if you have the time you can reduce the price on other websites. Best of luck.


----------



## penguin (Jan 2, 2013)

I use Fishmongers from [email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2010)

Yes, this is another good one but I've been told that the kibble size may be a bit big for yorkies?....best to check it out yorkiemama


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Angell Petco Another one worth considering. Made by some of the original F4D people and more economical I believe.


----------



## WeedySeaDragon (Oct 7, 2012)

It's nowhere near as good as it used to be.

The recipe has changed and it's now got a lot less meat and a lot more filler with no reduction in price :001_rolleyes:

It's a shame really as our lot used to do really well on it but the new formula didn't agree with them at all.

We now feed them Acana Pacifica, which has been brilliant for them.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2010)

Yes, I've heard that the new recipe affected some dogs but luckily I've had no problems whatsoever with mine. I've had some rotten problems with diets in the past (or one of my dogs have!) and so I am so nervous about changing diets now....you know the saying, if it aint broke etc...... I think I'll stick to what I know although it is more expensive than most but I also feed all the treats, trout mousse and salmon oil and can trust that they're all good products. Mind you, one of mine was tucking in to fresh sheep poo earlier today.....yuk!


----------



## penguin (Jan 2, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Yes, this is another good one but I've been told that the kibble size may be a bit big for yorkies?....best to check it out yorkiemama


They have very recently reduced the size of the kibble, the first bag we got was the old style and it was MASSIVE! but the new stuff is small!


----------



## PennyGSD (Apr 16, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Hi Yorkiemama, just noticed this thread... I've been feeding fish4dogs diets for years. Infact I dont feed anything other than fishy stuff as I have a dog with a red meat intolerance and its amazing how many white meat diets are coated in red meat fats! Kids say house always smells of fish, *hence my member name* although daughter set it all up for me, cheeky girl! I'm very happy with the fish4dogs diets and I do also feed the salmon oil along with their kibble diets so they have amazing coats. I tend to buy through their website as I'm too busy to shop around each time and they do have some good offers on from time to time but if you have the time you can reduce the price on other websites. Best of luck.


So it's nothing to do with the fact that you work for them then Mel?

You've been accused of this several times in the past, but have never denied it. I still think posing as an impartial customer is a really underhand thing to do. Be honest. Admit you work for them. If you just explained that you really and truly believed in the products, and they work really well for your own dogs, which is why you work for them, you'd gain a lot more respect on here!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi Penny, I did post when I first joined that I used to help them out when they first started. I was busy looking for a meat free diet and had worked in the pet food market previously with Leander and Eukanuba who you will no doubt know as a GSD person. Luckily Fish4dogs is a local company so I got to know them really well. I have since retrained as a florist and came out of the pet food game a few years ago but still keep in touch with everyone and yes, I still feed the diets and treats and really rate them but they're not for everybody. I've been around long enough to know that not all diets suit all dogs but hopefully can still identify the good ones.


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Yes, I've heard that the new recipe affected some dogs but luckily I've had no problems whatsoever with mine. I've had some rotten problems with diets in the past (or one of my dogs have!) and so I am so nervous about changing diets now....you know the saying, if it aint broke etc...... I think I'll stick to what I know although it is more expensive than most but I also feed all the treats, trout mousse and salmon oil and can trust that they're all good products. Mind you, one of mine was tucking in to fresh sheep poo earlier today.....yuk!


Well, my dog was one of those affected when the recipe was changed and I have struggled to get him back on track since.

Sadly, I will not be someone recommending F4D's again.

I have to say Mel, it is odd how the only time I seem to see you pop up is on F4D's threads.....


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

LouiseH said:


> Well, my dog was one of those affected when the recipe was changed and I have struggled to get him back on track since.
> 
> Sadly, I will not be someone recommending F4D's again.
> 
> I have to say Mel, it is odd how the only time I seem to see you pop up is on F4D's threads.....


Mine too 

Looking back also fish4dogs kibble size, it is either extremely small or large and hard .. Nothing in between like a few other kibbles


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2010)

Oh well, LouiseH, I come onto the forums sporadically when I've got time on my hands and comment on loads of things apart from diets so its a shame that you dont see my many other 'witty' comments and photos of my lovely dogs!!! It is funny though, I tend to hone in and comment on what I know about and find interesting to read on the forums. I always aim to try and help anyone who has come onto the forums for advice, which hopefully is what the forums are for in some aspects. I wouldnt dream of commenting on some of the behaviour/training threads most of the time as I can see that some of you are far more knowledgeable than I am and I also notice that some of you only comment when a behaviour/training thread gets interesting.....so each to our own I suspect. I love this forum for having such varied and interesting threads but will only carry on commenting if I have something useful to say. There seems to be a whole load of people out there who are far more interesting than me.......perhaps you're one of them ?!.....right, off to feed the dogs breakfast.......Fish4dogs of course!!


----------



## LeeM018 (Aug 26, 2010)

LouiseH said:


> Well, my dog was one of those affected when the recipe was changed and I have struggled to get him back on track since.
> 
> Sadly, I will not be someone recommending F4D's again.
> 
> *I have to say Mel, it is odd how the only time I seem to see you pop up is on F4D's threads*.....


Do we really need to leave unexpanded and unwarranted insinuations like this? Hangs in the air like a bad smell.


----------



## RachRubyx (Jan 23, 2013)

Well its the only dry food my dog will eat. She loves the small kibble and eats it all up one go. The only other one she liked was bob and lush. I have tried mos t dry food; Burns, CSJ, Skinners, Fishmongers, Arden Grange, Taste of the Wild to name a few and she just won't eat dry food. Have a sample sent free kindly from Eden and its small bite and she won't touch it. The cat loves it though. Going to keep trying as I really want her on Eden. I would go for F4D but they have rosemary in the dry food and that's bad for epileptic dogs. They weren't very helpful when I emailed them about it either.

Did notice a difference in coat though so it is a good food. I was trying my dog on the superior small bite.


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

Inca was trying the F4D weight control but it didn't seem to be agreeing with her. They do both like the treats though I save them for Inca as she's on a diet!


----------



## PepeLePew (Sep 18, 2017)

May I resurrect this thread as this was made 6 years ago... I expect things have changed a bit? Today I registered with fish4dogs and joined the puppy club. I saw this has anabled me to get almost 20% off of each item . The puppy foods look very good some of which are containing up to 60% fish... does anyone have any recent experience with the food? Thanks


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

PepeLePew said:


> May I resurrect this thread as this was made 6 years ago... I expect things have changed a bit? Today I registered with fish4dogs and joined the puppy club. I saw this has anabled me to get almost 20% off of each item . The puppy foods look very good some of which are containing up to 60% fish... does anyone have any recent experience with the food? Thanks


Yes, things have changed so I no longer buy Fish4Dogs. Quality fell (fish content) and prices went up a lot. Fishmongers from Pets at Home became better value. It's also worth having a look at Skippers foods. Although the first ingredient is fresh fish at around 27%, don't forget that a high percentage of the weight of that is water. Compared to foods based on fish meal (or chicken meal or whatever) the actual content is much lower. 
This is the ingredient list for Fishmongers senior "Composition and Nutrition: Ingredient(s): Salmon (70%) (Salmon Protein 32%, Salmon Fish Meal 22%, Salmon Digest 10%, Fish oil 6%), Potato (23%), Beet Pulp, Omega 3 Oil (5%), Yeast, Minerals (includes Yucca Extract 200mg/kg, Marigold Meal 50mg/kg, Rosemary Extract 5mg/kg), Glucosamine (0.1%), Chondroitin Sulphate (0.1%). Additives: Protein 23%, Crude Fibre 4%, Oils and Fats 9%, Crude Ash 7%, Moisture 10%." which is also cheaper.


----------



## CheddarS (Dec 13, 2011)

Most good brands have a fish option which are better than F4D


----------



## PepeLePew (Sep 18, 2017)

Burrowzig said:


> Yes, things have changed so I no longer buy Fish4Dogs. Quality fell (fish content) and prices went up a lot. Fishmongers from Pets at Home became better value. It's also worth having a look at Skippers foods. Although the first ingredient is fresh fish at around 27%, don't forget that a high percentage of the weight of that is water. Compared to foods based on fish meal (or chicken meal or whatever) the actual content is much lower.
> This is the ingredient list for Fishmongers senior "Composition and Nutrition: Ingredient(s): Salmon (70%) (Salmon Protein 32%, Salmon Fish Meal 22%, Salmon Digest 10%, Fish oil 6%), Potato (23%), Beet Pulp, Omega 3 Oil (5%), Yeast, Minerals (includes Yucca Extract 200mg/kg, Marigold Meal 50mg/kg, Rosemary Extract 5mg/kg), Glucosamine (0.1%), Chondroitin Sulphate (0.1%). Additives: Protein 23%, Crude Fibre 4%, Oils and Fats 9%, Crude Ash 7%, Moisture 10%." which is also cheaper.


I've gone with fishmongers puppy... still in transition. Stools are a little soft but I'm wondering if that's the training treats I'm using . I also found some cat treats in Wilkinson's which are tiny freeze dried pieces of chicken and duck. No additives... 100% natural


----------

